# sonoma



## slotcarwilly200 (Apr 3, 2003)

Can anyone tell me or give me directions to a sit that has the sonoma raceway on it with proper track size in HO scale. thanks in advace Willy


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Can anybody convert a pdf ?

http://www.racesonoma.com/documents/indymap.pdf

maybe google earth for some dimensions?


----------

